
On Dollar Slices, Pizza Vectors, Prosciutto Zones and Topping Hyperspace - loisaidasam
https://medium.com/@topos_ai/on-dollar-slices-pizza-vectors-prosciutto-zones-and-topping-hyperspace-f163e7ebbccf
======
IIAOPSW
>There’s also a strong geographic connection between the subway and pizza: Of
all the pizzerias in New York City, 79% (1438 / 2290) are within a 10 minute
walk of a subway entrance.

according to that map (and common sense) basically everything in New York is a
10 min walk from the subway even if it isn't a pizzaria.

~~~
noer
Not quite: this map [1] illustrates that there are large swaths of eastern
Queens, southeastern Brooklyn, the Bronx and even parts of Manhattan that are
more than a 10 minute walk from the subway. Since blocks between avenues are
1/3 of a mile long (and 1/20 of a mile between numbered streets), at 10th Av
and 23rd St, you're about a 10 minute walk from both the 23rd ACE and 34th 7
stations (assuming you can walk a mile in 20 minutes).

What a lot of people don't realize is that the subway is not all that
convenient to where large parts of the population in the city lives and a lot
of people take busses (or a combination of a bus & a train) to get where they
need to go.

Edit: a version of the map I posted is in the article.

[1]:
[https://cwhong.carto.com/viz/6dfca01c-47e5-11e6-9fd3-0ee66e2...](https://cwhong.carto.com/viz/6dfca01c-47e5-11e6-9fd3-0ee66e2c9693/embed_map)

~~~
IIAOPSW
>What a lot of people don't realize is that the subway is not all that
convenient to where large parts of the population in the city lives

Um, how many people actually live in those islands you found? A lot of those
narrow islands could be eliminated by just increasing the walk time to ~12
min. Even more should be covered by the recent 2nd ave extension. The whole
strip on Manhattan's East side will be covered once the 2nd Ave line is
finished. No one lives in Newton Creek. Many of the other transit dead zones
are functionally low rise suburbs. I wouldn't be surprised if the population
on those islands you found is dwarfed by NYC population overall.

~~~
michaelt
The map I see is this: [https://imgur.com/h74uIJB](https://imgur.com/h74uIJB)
I'd say there's a pretty large land area not within 10 minutes of a subway
station.

Unless what you're trying to say is "places that don't have the public
transport to support high-density housing don't have high density housing" \-
if that's what you're saying, I agree with you!

~~~
cm2012
It's still very dense and a very good chunk of the city's pop:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pppulation+densoty+map+nyc&o...](https://www.google.com/search?q=pppulation+densoty+map+nyc&oq=pppulation+densoty+map+nyc&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.5388j1j4&client=ms-
android-samsung-ss&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=iEPVIiQq6aaR7M:).

------
kimdotcom
I enjoyed this article, it used ML to classify geographical areas in NY
culturally, based on pizza topping availability and $1 slice availability.

They also attempted to predict the likelyhood of availability of toppings,
based on neighborhood features.

~~~
mywittyname
Stupid question, but are you the actual Kim Dotcom?

~~~
kimdotcom
No, definitely not.

------
Kagerjay
Pizza is interesting. Last year I spoke with the head of r&d of a major water
filtering company based in italy, the birthplace of pizza.

A little unknown fact is Water quality makes a difference on the taste of
pizza. There is a saying in the states that you cant replicate true new york
pizza unless you use new york water, etc.

Good pizza water tastes awful if you drank it as is. I dont recall which
elements were added inside of it, but its there. Another interesting tidbit is
pizza quality is sometimes compared to coffee quality for water enthusiasts.

Sometimes called "waves". A first wave coffee shop is like getting a awful
espresso shot at a hotel. 2nd and 3rd wave is like starbucks. 4th wave is when
a coffee shop sources their own products and knows the history behind its
goods. 5th wave is everything - these are generallly operated by famous
baristas who have basic chemistry knowledge and expertise operating a espresso
machine.

Pizza is the similar in ratings to coffee in this regard.

------
_ZeD_
As an Italian, that... "things"... in the article are not pizzas

~~~
atomical
Any culture can redefine what pizza means.

~~~
cf498
There are quite a lot of foods and beverages which have a protected name bound
to the ingredients that are allowed to be used to create it in a specific way.
Take Mozzarella in general or for a local example beer in
Germany(Reinheitsgebot).

It is not far fetched that Italian Pizza could be a candidate for a TSG
marking. There are individual pizzas which already are protected, take Pizza
Napoletana for example.

~~~
fjsolwmv
We're talking about NY Pizza, not Italian or Napoletana.

